# Rocky report



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Fished the upper Rock today from about 9:00 to 11:30. Saw a few spawners on gravel, and targeted the downstream fish in the runs with small, size 14 scrambled eggs in oregon cheese, given the clear water quality. Ended up 1 for 2 on steelhead, and picked up a bonus smallie below a ford on a white zonker. 
Please remember, if you do hit the gravel, to not target the spawners. You have a greater chance of snagging them, rather than having them eat your offerings, and that does nobody any good. There are plenty of active, willing fish below the spawners. You won't always see them, but they're there.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

chuckNduck said:


> Fished the upper Rock today from about 9:00 to 11:30. Saw a few spawners on gravel, and targeted the downstream fish in the runs with small, size 14 scrambled eggs in oregon cheese, given the clear water quality. Ended up 1 for 2 on steelhead, and picked up a bonus smallie below a ford on a white zonker.
> Please remember, if you do hit the gravel, to not target the spawners. You have a greater chance of snagging them, rather than having them eat your offerings, and that does nobody any good. There are plenty of active, willing fish below the spawners. You won't always see them, but they're there.


Hey Chuck, thanks for that reminder about the spawners!!! Too often novices go after them cuz they look like easy pickens and you are right they get snagged or stressed and that potentially ruins future fry from hatching. If we all exercise our freedom to fish by the rules (written and unwritten), this fishery will survive and even thrive!!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Raylaser said:


> Hey Chuck, thanks for that reminder about the spawners!!! Too often novices go after them cuz they look like easy pickens and you are right they get snagged or stressed and that potentially ruins future fry from hatching. If we all exercise our freedom to fish by the rules (written and unwritten), this fishery will survive and even thrive!!



This thread is making me giggle.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fry hatching in the Rocky?????????????????


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

What he said! ^^^^^^^


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, how many of you guys will actually approach someone on the river and tell them how you feel about their fishing habits/tactics?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Sometimes I will approach someone who seems to be struggling just to give them a fly or two or some confidence.

I wonder what Rays unwritten rules are that we are supposed to know and follow?


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

The fry MIGHT hatch on the Rocky or any other Ohio trib but they will never survive to grow into fingerlings,the water gets too warm.If they are not stocked by the state there will be NO Steelhead to fish for.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not suggesting that steelhead have much chance at all of successfully reproducing in the Rocky, or any of our rivers. I just don't find it very sporting, or legal to snag fish, and it drives me crazy to see fish with hooks in their backs. To do it unintentionally is one thing, and it's avoidable, if you don't target the spawning fish. To do it intentionally, is reprehensible. That's all I meant.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I am new to the fly fishing word but I am an ethical hunter and fisherman. This weekend I was targeting a male that was running other males off of the females. He was a lot larger than the others. So I threw a #2 sex dungeon at him a few times, he hit it and ran the fight was on and he fought very hard. As he tired out I noticed I missed the bite and the fly was further down his side. I felt horrible so I roll casted a few times and got my fly back and the buck was free. What do you suggest in this situation? It was hardly intentional as I would intentionally snag a fish.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

AC_ESS said:


> What do you suggest in this situation? It was hardly intentional as I would intentionally snag a fish.


When you see fish on redds, fish below them to try and avoid that situation. Those other fish you see harassing the spawners will bite. The other thing you could do, is avoid the redds all together, and target drop backs in the typical lies, and holding areas.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

AC_ESS said:


> I am new to the fly fishing word but I am an ethical hunter and fisherman. I roll casted a few times and got my fly back and the buck was free. What do you suggest in this situation? .


Avoid the roll cast!! Wack em and stack em!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

pafisher said:


> The fry MIGHT hatch on the Rocky or any other Ohio trib but they will never survive to grow into fingerlings,the water gets too warm.If they are not stocked by the state there will be NO Steelhead to fish for.


Caught in October on the chagrin


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

My friend ad I destroyed them Sunday and Monday morning. Never had to leave the little met area. Nice to see them stacked up like that. I had several swim right up to me pause then keep heading upstream. It was awesome fishing in gin clear water like that. Almost all the females were spawned out and some were about to explode. At one point during Sunday morning I mentioned to my friend 'look, there's shinny flakes in the stream'. 
I now know I was looking at partially buried steelhead eggs. Kind of a cool thing to see. (no we didn't walk on them)


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

That's pretty neat. Obviously our streams can't self sustain a steelhead population but I think there's more natural reproduction than people realize. There are many spring fed creeks along some of our tribs and you can see steelhead smolts in them all summer long


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Fished Blue Bank/Big Met yesterday (Tuesday) and it was crazy good. Fish everywhere. Landed seven fish, had more than two dozen hook ups in about three hours. Crystal meth and nuke chartreuse spawn patterns worked best early. Switched to a Senyo minnow later when the fish seemed a little more aggressive. Lots of suckers spawning just upstream and the steelhead are just laying there gorging on sucker spawn.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Watched two guys targeting spawning fish yesterday on the fly. Out of the 7 fish they got 3 of them went belly up below the riffle they were fishing. Fish that are spawning or have just spawned are extremely week and beat up, it does not take much to kill them. They might look fine when you first put them back but moments later they can go belly up. The combo of warmer water and weakened health due to spawning can result in a lot of fish dying this time of the year. Just an FYI.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Osmerus said:


> Watched two guys targeting spawning fish yesterday on the fly. Out of the 7 fish they got 3 of them went belly up below the riffle they were fishing. Fish that are spawning or have just spawned are extremely week and beat up, it does not take much to kill them. They might look fine when you first put them back but moments later they can go belly up. The combo of warmer water and weakened health due to spawning can result in a lot of fish dying this time of the year. Just an FYI.


Did you say something to these 2 Jack offs? I'm tired of seeing people mistreat these fish, whether it's snagging, targeting spawning fish, improper catch and release, etc. It chaps my azz when people use the foot wedge to release not only Steelhead, but any fish. 
Stop being lazy and do the right thing. We need to take care of this treasure that we have in our backyards. People around the world would love to have Steelhead runs in their rivers. A lot of people take this for granted.


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

With this summer like weather the water temps are getting way up there and even fish that are not worn down with spawning will die if played to exhaustion.Get them landed quickly and take the time to revive them with their heads pointed upstream.
Yes every time I'm on the Rocky playing with the Steel I find it hard to believe I'm doing so in the CITY of Cleveland!


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

What a bunch of holier than thou pretensious morons.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Angling said:


> What a bunch of holier than thou pretensious morons.


? Please elaborate


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I did say something. We crossed paths a lil later. They were surprised to hear the fish died. I politely said it does not take much to kill them this time of the year and explained the temps and stress levels in the fish now. They generally seemed concerned. I understand it happens but lots of other guys just dont know how fragile steelies can be in the spring.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

The steelhead fishery is artificial in ohio. Always has been, always will be. Ive heard alot of whining here about "targeting spawn beds" ,proper methods of "catch and release", blah blah blah. Mistreating fish? Odnr should start stocking west of vermillion, then you can ALL come here and catch your trout at sunnybrook, rockwell springs or start selling pampered chef.


lunker23 said:


> ? Please elaborate


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow Angling! I had a suspicion you were an idiot, but I was wrong.
You're a plain old fashioned dickhead.....


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

lunker23 said:


> Wow Angling! I had a suspicion you were an idiot, but I was wrong.
> You're a plain old fashioned dickhead.....


I never had any suspicions about you


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Great come back son! What are you, 13 years old? 
Nothing like being a troll to stir up confrontations on a fishing forum. Your life really must be sad.......


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Caught in October on the chagrin

You do realize there are several private streams stocked with trout that flow into the Chagrin?
Probably from one of them.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It is the steelhead forum. That's where most of the pretentious morons hang out.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

"Lmfao!!! Just when im tiring of trolling this site.."
Angling in one of her better posts. Admitting that she's no more than a troll. Classic.....


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

treat them like sheepshead in stead of smacking them on the boat do it on the rocks.

its a joke, people.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

AIYEEE! Smacking steel is one thing, but mistreating native fish like sheepshead is reprehensible!!

LOLZ!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

haha, lighten up peoples.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Its possible creekcrawler but they have documented natural reproduction on the chagrin and I asked an expert about the fish right after I caught it and he said it was from natural reproduction based on the size


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahhh. That's good to hear Kapposgd.

I found one small trib there a few years back, had a whole school of little trouts at the mouth of it.
I thought they were stockers, but ya never know.

The fellow below was definitely a baby steelie. Found in a tiny, tiny trib, of the Cuyahoga!
Took a few photos a put him back.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Well they are expressing a respect and appreciation for the fish and our natural resources. I applaud them! Sure I would say something to persons who are leaving fish belly up. They certainly don't intend to harm the fish or they would not let them go. They just need a gentle lesson.
Rickerd


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hatchery or wild, what does it matter? These fish are the reason you get your ass out of bed on the weekends, correct? 
We have a good thing in our backyards which many don't. We have people traveling to fish Steelhead Alley from all over the country. Why? Because we have it and they don't. Just because it's in our backyard doesn't mean we get to abuse these fish.
The lack of respect shows others your true values and ignorance. A hatchery fish swims, eats, breaths, reproduces just like s wild Steelhead. 
Pick up a book and do some research if you're unsure. You can always come here to ask as well.
Know this though and you can bet your last dollar that if I'm on the river and I witness some B.S., I will say something to you. No, I'm not the fishing police, just somebody that cares about the resources we have.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

and that my friends, should be the end of the season. let's get better over the summer and God willing be at it again in the fall.

I miss them trout's already. I was supposed to go to Grayling early June but now that may change for the 2nd year in a row. Heaven help my family if I cannot go. Maybe Oil Creek for a day with my older 2.
Tight lines,
Rickerd


----------

